# Kann nicht in Access DB schreiben



## Guest (20. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

habe ein Problem, Daten in meine Access DB Tabelle "Kunden" einzufügen. Erstellung der Tabelle klappt anstandslos, keine Fehlermeldungen...

Aber wenn ich in die DB reinschau, fehlt eben der Dateneintrag! Hier der Code:

[ public void writeKundenTable() {

  try {
    Class.forName ("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
    String db_url = "jdbcdbcissTestdaten";
    Connection mein_con = DriverManager.getConnection(db_url, "", "");      
    Statement mein_stmnt = mein_con.createStatement();

    String createTableKunden = "CREATE TABLE KUNDEN " +
                                    "(ID_Kunde INTEGER, XKunde FLOAT, YKunde FLOAT, n_J INTEGER, b_jp FLOAT, q_jp FLOAT, q_j FLOAT)";
    mein_stmnt.execute(createTableKunden);

    String insertintoKunden = "INSERT INTO KUNDEN VALUES (1, 32.12, 54.12, 2, 456.45, 45.45, 322.13)";
    mein_stmnt.executeUpdate(insertintoKunden);

  }
  catch(Exception exp){} 


 }]

Wäre super, falls jemand weiterhielfen könnte![/code]


----------



## abollm (20. Apr 2005)

1. Reparier mal bei Gelegenheit deine Code-Tags, denn dann ist der Code deutlich besser zu lesen.
2. Wenn du deine Exception, sprich den Stack einmal ausgeben würdest, dann hätten du und wir alle hier deutlich mehr Informationen.

Hth


----------



## bambi (20. Apr 2005)

Seh' ich das richtig, dass Du bei jedem Aufruf die Tabelle erzeugst und dann versuchtst was reinzuschreiben? Also wenn's so ist, dann fliegst Du vielleicht schon beim Erzeugen raus - falls die Tab schon existiert...
Ansonsten sieht's Insert erst mal richtig aus.


----------



## DP (20. Apr 2005)

in den odbc-einstellungen das auto-commit setzen oder selbst ein commit absetzen.


----------

